# test balls and hoses/ gate valves



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey guys, is anyone interested in purchasing 1/1/4 up to 4" test balls, or hoses. I have too many any need to clear out my side of garage before snow flies.. I am asking for postage. I would send priority if it fits it ships for one price. Make offer, I will probably accept...many of the test equipment is new or dang near new. Contact me personally if interested. I ALSO have half inch brass sweat gate valves too.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

what brand and model test balls ?

can you post a picture of them please ?


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I will later I don't have b-port for smart phone I will go take a look see though


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

test balls are mostly cherne a few are test tite. valves are watts and jomar.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Make Offer , I have:

3" Long
4" Long 
4"-6" Long
and Four 2" 


















good thread


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

did you get at auction too?


----------

